# BLD memorization



## icetea666 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok...by watching badmephisto tutorial on BLD solve using Pochmann method i guess i missed major thing.....memorization.

I really don't get the idea,so i will maybe ask question in a totally wrong way.

So i try.When i try to memorize the cube.Do i memorize the first piece (buffer piece) and then look (and memorize) the pieces that will come in the buffer position after and solve them i respective order,or do i really need to memorize every piece around the cube?

Just to be clear,i don't need advices on memorization methods.Only the original idea.

Sorry for bad english


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 3, 2009)

icetea666 said:


> Ok...by watching badmephisto tutorial on BLD solve using Pochmann method i guess i missed major thing.....memorization.
> 
> I really don't get the idea,so i will maybe ask question in a totally wrong way.
> 
> ...



You look at the piece in the buffer. Memorize that as the first one. The next is the one that is in the correct place for the first. The third is the one that is in the correct place for the second and so on until a whole cycle is ready.

The same idea applies of course for both edges and corners (separately)


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 3, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> icetea666 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...by watching badmephisto tutorial on BLD solve using Pochmann method i guess i missed major thing.....memorization.
> ...



Sorry but i'm not sure that i understood correctly  So i memorize buffer piece first.And then piece that i switched the buffer piece with (with set-up move ofc).If so...how do i memorize the set up moves.It seems a bit hard then.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 3, 2009)

icetea666 said:


> Sorry but i'm not sure that i understood correctly  So i memorize buffer piece first.And then piece that i switched the buffer piece with (with set-up move ofc).If so...how do i memorize the set up moves.It seems a bit hard then.



It is not so much about memorization as solving order. You solve the piece that is in the buffer first (by swapping it to the right place). When you do that the second piece (that was in the first ones place) comes to the buffer. Then you do the same thing with the piece in the buffer. 

The solving order of the pieces is then as I described above. Begin with one or two steps. Do not try to solve the whole cube at once, do one or two swaps and see if you have understood what happened. Then you can continue with more pieces.

The setup moves shall not so much be memorized as understood, their function is to bring the piece that is to be solved to a position where it can easily be swapped with the buffer piece (With T-perm or J-perm). When you have solved / practised enough blindfold solving the setup moves will come naturally, you will not think about them.

And another thing, the Pochmann method is described in text if you prefer that. Either at Stefans own web page or Joel van Noort:s. 
(I don't have the link but you can search for it)


----------



## arud45 (Aug 3, 2009)

Eric explains it pretty well here.

It may be different, though, since he use teaching M2.
If you don't understand full old pochmann that well, then watch all of Eric's bld videos and learn old pochmann corners and m2 edges.


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 4, 2009)

@matsBergsten:

Ah...well that's what i wanted to hear.But that just proves what i wanted to say.I must memorize every piece around the cube.And their solving order.With that in my head,there is no problem with set-up moves,because i only need to visualize stickers swapping in my head


----------



## Chuck (Aug 4, 2009)

icetea666 said:


> So i memorize buffer piece first.And then...




No, you SHOULD NEVER memorize buffer piece.

You should memorize what piece in the buffer position.

I hope you can understand the difference.


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 4, 2009)

Chuck said:


> icetea666 said:
> 
> 
> > So i memorize buffer piece first.And then...
> ...



Not really.Because i don't see other way to start.I must look what to do with buffer piece


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 5, 2009)

icetea666, I suspect you are probably thinking correctly. Look in your favorite buffer position and figure out where that piece should belong. If that piece were to go where it belongs, the piece it replaces must then move to where it belongs. Repeat this process until you get a piece that belongs back into your favorite buffer position. Memorize that sequence of pieces.

It is likely you will need to memorize more than one sequence. To handle a different sequence, you might need to begin the sequence by moving a piece into your favorite buffer position, then performing the sequence, allowing final piece of the sequence to go where you originally moved the first piece from.

Check out cubefreak.net for blindfold methods or http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/ or http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold

Personally, I use the 3OP methods described at cubefreak.net, but many people prefer classic Pochmann (using T-perm) or M2.


----------

